# aquavitro salinity salt



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

who has aquavitro salinity salt on Sale


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

There's no mention of this particular salt anywhere else ... for Boxing Day Sale


----------



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

how about SUM, what is the price there for AquaVitro Salinity 225 gal


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Didn't see SUM posted Aquavitro Salinity but D&D H2O & Kent Marine salt only ...


----------



## Cac21 (Sep 22, 2015)

*Aquavitro Salinity*

Unfortunately none of the stores that carry the Aquavitro line can post or advertise this product as per agreement with Seachem.
You would have to call the store to find out or hopefully one of us who comes across it this weekend will post their findings. 
Not on sale at BigAl's


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Good news .... Big Als Scarborough has your Aquavitro Salinity Salt available for $99.00 or $99.99 ... if you haven't got them yet


----------



## Sandeep (Aug 10, 2009)

My favorite salt. Big Als Mississauga has the big bucket for $99.


----------



## vegs (May 6, 2014)

aquatic kingdom also had buckets for $99, not sure if they are still on sale.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

vegs said:


> aquatic kingdom also had buckets for $99, not sure if they are still on sale.


$99.99 per bucket seems to be the standard price for this salt.


----------

